# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFI software version 1.2.0.371 released:  22 Jun, 2016

## mohamed73

*▼ Changes in this version: ▼* 
 eMMC ToolBox changes: 
ADD: “exclude user data” in presets 
ADD: “Custom Operations” changed to “Special Task” 
ADD: Resize User Part will resize UMS instead of USERDATA on some devices 
ADD: Dialog window to select CID on auto write eMMC CID function 
BUGFIX: Partition switch routine improved  
Android ToolBox changes: 
ADD: MediaTek SoC flashing support 
AllInOne MediaTek Flashing Tool 
Support for almost all MediaTek SoC on the market for both normal(generic) and secure device 
Automated DA, auth and cert file selection based on Brand 
Featuring an extended and detailed information when identifying a device such as a mobile version, 
including information kernel driver (especially useful for devices without after sales support) 
Featuring “NAND Test” to help determine the storage integrity of the EMMC 
Featuring “Erase”, “Read” and “Write” partitions so you can choose the desired partition as you want 
The “Read” function will also produce scatter and modem database file. 
Featuring “Special Task”, Works in flash mode to 
Clean Viruses 
Remove Accounts (Google, Flyme, Mi and others) 
Clear User Locks (Code, PIN, Gesture, Fingerprint) 
Featuring “Bypass Security field” to bypass code download protection on secured devices 
Featuring Extended Flash function with option: 
Secure BL (automated the signed files selection for some firmware packages) 
Enable DL checksum (calculate and verify checksum at post flashing process) 
Erase before flashing (safely erase the defined area in scatter before flashing) 
Restore security field only (Restore security field only instead of full flashing, only for device that was bypassed) 
Featuring SoC and eMMC CID verification before flashing 
Watch the video “Meizu m2 note debrick and imei repair using UFI Android ToolBox”here 
Watch the video “Xiaomi Redmi Note 3(hennessy) flashing using UFI Android ToolBox” here 
ADD: MediaTek SoC imei repair support 
Support for almost all MediaTek SoC on the market 
Imei repair on MediaTek devices works in META MODE and AT MODE 
Automated MODEM and AP database selection based on firmware package 
ADD: MediaTek SoC product data repair 
Used to rewrite SN, BT Addr and Wifi Mac 
Rewrite Wifi Mac used to repair “NVRAM WARNING Err: 0x10” 
Download UFI_android-mediatek.db-pkg.7z and extract to UFI install path (C:\UFI) 
ADD: “Apps Manager” on ADB tab 
Used to manage apps (uninstall, disable or enable apps) 
Featuring “Clean Viruses” function (requires root) 
Watch the video “How To: Clean Viruses on Android phones using UFI Android ToolBox” here 
ADD: “Tools” on ADB tab 
Unlock Bootloader, used to unlock bootloader for some secured devices
(for now it is supposedly working for ASUS, Meizu, Lenovo with MediTek SoC) 
ADD: Adb File Explorer plug-in 
ADD: Automated QCN listing on IMEI tool based by Brand selection 
ADD: QPST Mode on Read/Write QCN (QPST must be installed on your system) 
ADD: Dual SIM option on Read/Write QCN 
ADD: patch0.xml will be generated also on KDZ extraction process 
ADD: ASUS Intel Moorefield debrick support for phones with “New eMMC” or “New Soc” for K016(FE380CG), K019(FE375CG) 
ADD: ASUS CSC firmware package on support 
ADD: “*” button to mark favourite firmware package 
BUGFIX: Qualcomm Firehose flashing routine improved  
Support Files changes: 
– Over 2.15TB compressed files uploaded to the support servers 
– Added many popular brands to Android directory 
– Added Schematics, QCN files and USB Drivers
  Download the full setup at our الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## jtgqlcm

*UFI software version 1.2.0.371*

----------

